# Meet the rest of the gang.



## ShadowRancher (Dec 31, 2011)

Figured I would post pictures of the rest of my guys.

This is Leo the leopard gecko (actually my brothers but I'm looking after him while ky is in freshman housing). He's about to shed, so a little dull.






And my beautiful beardie hydra










She makes a great necklace . Also it is really hard to take a picture of yourself in the mirror with an iPad with one hand (I couldn't switch it to the front camera one handed) that's my mom with Levi in one hand in the background...we were bringing them in from a romp in the sun (I look terrible, yay 12 hrs in the car)






And here is Harvey kitty.















And Kima 





And pascal (he likes my roomies dreads, he's sort of the house pet, we share him and I guess the cat too)






I would post pics of my tanks since I'm at my parents where they still are (you do not move 50 gallons unless its permanently ) but I'm warm out in the sun and don't want to miss it by going in! 
I have breeding pairs of convicts and blood parrots as well as some beloved raphael cats and a Huge tinfoil barb and a pond full of happily procreating koi and goldfish + the baby goldfish I stole from the pond to but in a bowl in my apartment (I'd feel bad but he is loved and I missed my fish )


----------



## cherylim (Dec 31, 2011)

Those are all gorgeous! Love every single one, and they all look so happy and healthy.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks! They're my babies and I try hard to make sure they're all happy.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 31, 2011)

They all look great.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Great!


----------

